# Parents laying eggs in nestbowl with babies.



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

The babies are between two and three weeks old and the parents of *two* pairs have laid again BUT, they've laid in the nest bowl with their babies! I've never had this happen before, I put a second nest bowl in the nest box but they chose not to use it. Surely the eggs will get broken?? I have tried to put the young birds onto the loft floor but, I have an aggressive cock who has no young yet and he is pecking at the ybs so that won't work. They are not ready to go into the young bird loft yet. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Place the babies in the 2nd bowl, and raise the old bowl with eggs about 6-8 inches off the bottom of the box with some bricks or pieces of wood. That should work.


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

What I usually do when breeding is place the first bowl for their first start...Once the egg is hatch and the babies are 2 week old I will place another nest bowl on the opposite side...SO you can get your breeding process going fast and the way you want it...The female will just lay egg and hatch them and mostly ignore the first batch babies...The father do all the works, feeding them and etc...


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

lil_jess said:


> What I usually do when breeding is place the first bowl for their first start...Once the egg is hatch and the babies are 2 week old I will place another nest bowl on the opposite side...SO you can get your breeding process going fast and the way you want it...The female will just lay egg and hatch them and mostly ignore the first batch babies...The father do all the works, feeding them and etc...


Yes, this is exactly what I do but, this year, for the first time they have ignored the second bowl!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Grim said:


> Place the babies in the 2nd bowl, and raise the old bowl with eggs about 6-8 inches off the bottom of the box with some bricks or pieces of wood. That should work.


Good idea, thanks. Have you tried this? Are you sure that they won't come off the eggs if I raise them up?


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

You can try what grim post...I think it will work well...


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Just do it while they are setting on the eggs it is a quick adjustment.

Please let us know and yes I have done it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> Good idea, thanks. Have you tried this? Are you sure that they won't come off the eggs if I raise them up?


I've done the same thing. Once in a while my birds will do this too. I just leave the egg in the bowl where she laid it and put the babies in the other bowl. I never raise my bowl up, but I guess that's not a bad idea. It should work either way though. I think they just get lazy and don't want to build another nest.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Renee, That's reassuring.
Sue


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmm,

I moved the babies into the other nest..they ran straight back and climbed back in with mum! I tried raising the nest bowls, one hen came off the eggs! So....I have the babies on the loft floor and the aggressive cock locked in his box, with his hen, till these young ones can defend themselves. The other cocks are coming down from their boxes and feeding the babies. All is well.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have one doing that now. they just made their nest in the straw on the bottom of their box, so no bowl...the baby is incubating the egg with mom and dad. OK by me if it works for them, I guess...


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> I have one doing that now. they just made their nest in the straw on the bottom of their box, so no bowl...the baby is incubating the egg with mom and dad. OK by me if it works for them, I guess...


I thought that the eggs would get broken with the two babies *plus* mum or dad in the nest bowl.


----------

